# Food Safety News - 06/12/2021



## daveomak.fs (Jun 12, 2021)

*Tuna suspected for a dozen illnesses in Italy*
By News Desk on Jun 12, 2021 12:03 am At least 12 people are sick in Italy with tuna being investigated as the source of their illnesses. The foodborne outbreak is suspected to have been caused by thawed yellowfin tuna steaks with added water from Italy and raw material from Spain. In recent days, nine people with symptoms such as such as nausea, vomiting... Continue Reading


*Report shows reasons for concern about animal operations near produce*
By News Desk on Jun 11, 2021 07:10 pm In a new report, the FDA continues to express concerns about farm animal operations close by and adjacent to produce growing fields, specifically peach orchards this time. The report, released June 11, outlines data from an investigation into a 2020 Salmonella Enteritidis outbreak linked to whole fresh peaches that sickened 101 people across 17 states,... Continue Reading


----------

